
Nail the Customer Development Manifesto to the Wall - TristanKromer
http://steveblank.com/2012/03/29/nail-the-customer-development-manifesto/
======
sunkencity
Seeing mottos, manifestos or anything else in list form on wall in your
company is a sign that it's time to try to find a new job.

------
yumraj
I'm in Steve's class at Haas (U.C. Berkeley), and our team has undergone 4
pivots in 8 weeks, which is 1 pivot every two weeks. Every time we spoke to
customers, there were revelations, both with respect to what will not work,
but also what we can change that might work.

Lather Rinse Repeat...

------
Akram
"8.No Business Plan Survives First Contact with Customers" - I have personally
experienced this and was speechless then my bplan fell flat. Listening more
and talking less will help understand the problem.

